# A permanent solution to a temporary problem



## Gavrill (Nov 7, 2009)

We all know what this means. DING DING! My fursonas! :V

So, I am holding a contest. Basically, you suggest to me a species and I will put it on a big randomizer list. I'm doing this to avoid the hassle of actually picking a fursona. Colors and all that I'll choose, but species is up to _you!

_Rules:
Species must be either a furred mammal or scalie. Can be a pokemon or digimon, but this will be subject to which pokemon/digimon I actually like :V

One species suggestion per person.

Hybrids are welcome!

Mythical creatures too :3

More than one vote of the same animal is allowed. For example, two people pick hyena. I just put it on the list twice.


All right, have at you :V

AND THE LIST.
1. Spotted hyena (Suggested by my mother)
2. Albino raccoon (Suggested by my mother) She's the only one allowed two choices. >.>
3. Hyena with a skullcap (Suggested by Nargle)
4. Jaguar (Suggested by Gonebatty)
5. BATFOX (Suggested by Sugarmental)
6. Ferret (Suggested by blackfuredfox)
7. Red Panda (Suggested by Captaincool)
8. Pangolin (Suggested by Rigor)
9. White lion (suggested by a friend on LJ)
10. Ocelot (Suggested by Aheria's Livestream)


----------



## Nargle (Nov 7, 2009)

CUBONE. Or some sort of Cubone-like animal. Like a Hyena pup with a fully grown hyena skull for a hat.. or maybe a cat.. or whatever =3


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 7, 2009)

Nargle said:


> CUBONE. Or some sort of Cubone-like animal. Like a Hyena pup with a fully grown hyena skull for a hat.. or maybe a cat.. or whatever =3


Aw man I _love _the skullcap hyena idea. I'm putting that down


----------



## Gonebatty (Nov 7, 2009)

Hmmmm.


A jaguar.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 7, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> Hmmmm.
> 
> 
> A jaguar.


I like. Puttin' down. :3


----------



## FluffMouse (Nov 7, 2009)

BATFOX.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 7, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> BATFOX.


Like, a fox with bat wings? I'll put it down but I'd like to hear more detail. :3


----------



## FluffMouse (Nov 7, 2009)

The way I see it is like a fruit bat but with more foxy features.. (Face, tail, ect)
Bat wings.. like the webbing under the arms. And most importantly (to me at least) is 
the fox feet modded to be able to hang upside down like a bat. :3 

I only drew one.. and it's not amazing, but it shows some key features.

http://sugar-shi.deviantart.com/art/Sugarfur-Batfox-114045482

Though the tail would be more foxy.. o-o

EDIT: OH no wait.. I do have another.. but it's chibified. x33

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2979813


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 7, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> The way I see it is like a fruit bat but with more foxy features.. (Face, tail, ect)
> Bat wings.. like the webbing under the arms. And most importantly (to me at least) is
> the fox feet modded to be able to hang upside down like a bat. :3
> 
> ...


D'aw, that looks and sounds adorable. I'm glad to put this one down :3


----------



## blackfuredfox (Nov 7, 2009)

lemur, or a ferret?


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 7, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> lemur, or a ferret?


One or the other.


----------



## FluffMouse (Nov 7, 2009)

Yey!! :'D Dun forget to look at the chibi link I added. It looks more batty.

I think with mixed species you can add as much or as little features from each species as you want,
 making your own version instead of going by someone elses idea of how they're supposed to mix.

And not everything is perfectly half and half.

That's why my version of cabbit is more longhaired cat with slightly larger ears.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Nov 7, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> One or the other.



uh, thats a very hard choice, im going to flip a coin.

okay ferret.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 7, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> uh, thats a very hard choice, im going to flip a coin.
> 
> okay ferret.


Ferrets are adorable. Good choice :3


----------



## blackfuredfox (Nov 7, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Ferrets are adorable. Good choice :3


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 7, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


>



d'awwww X3 i love ferrets so much!

how about a red panda? i love those, too :3


----------



## Aurali (Nov 7, 2009)

Cubone was my first fursona .__.

uhhh... uhhh... uhh... SHENZI SHOULD BE..
Key lime Jello Yes >.>

and what happened to the green cat Shen?


----------



## blackfuredfox (Nov 7, 2009)

Aurali said:


> and what happened to the green cat Shen?



what happened to Classic Shenzi? you know, when she was a hyena?


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 7, 2009)

Aurali said:


> Cubone was my first fursona .__.
> 
> uhhh... uhhh... uhh... SHENZI SHOULD BE..
> Key lime Jello Yes >.>
> ...


That's not a furred mammal or scalie :V

And the cat, well, it went to the place all my reject fursonas go.


blackfuredfox said:


> what happened to Classic Shenzi? you know, when she was a hyena?


Tbh, I like hyenas. If I make a secondary fursona, it'd be a hyena.


----------



## Aurali (Nov 7, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> That's not a furred mammal or scalie



MOLDY KEYLIME JELLO!


You made me do it.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 7, 2009)

Pangolin.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pangolin


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 7, 2009)

Looking for two more responses before I send it through the randomizer!


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 8, 2009)

WINNER! Sugarmental's Batfox!


----------



## Aurali (Nov 8, 2009)

and next weeks fursona has been chosen.

Still love ya Shen <3


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 8, 2009)

BEAVER.
BEARS.
STEPHEN COLBERT.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 8, 2009)

By the way I like Nargle's idea so much that I'm making a character off of it. :3


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 8, 2009)

Northern sergal, gray and white colored.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 8, 2009)

Well as I posted...I kinda made this thread useless by deciding to be a hyena again...but I'm still looking for a secondary fursona. :3


----------



## Nargle (Nov 8, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> By the way I like Nargle's idea so much that I'm making a character off of it. :3



Yay! I was gonna suggest you make a skullcap hyena alt anyways =D


----------



## Aurali (Nov 9, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Well as I posted...I kinda made this thread useless by deciding to be a hyena again...but I'm still looking for a secondary fursona. :3



Damn it Shen. Now I'm out 20 dollars.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 9, 2009)

Aurali said:


> Damn it Shen. Now I'm out 20 dollars.


I'm sorry D:

But I guess everyone just knows me as Shenzi, so Shenzi I shall stay.


----------



## BackwardsButterfly (Nov 13, 2009)

great white shark (pulled it out of the air XD)


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 13, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Species must be either a furred mammal or scalie.



Well fuck you too I guess that your fursona is just doomed to suck u_u


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Nov 13, 2009)

Transformer. I know. I know. But still take it into consideration.


----------



## Seas (Nov 13, 2009)

Well, you could be a S'larih!
There is always room for one more seeing there is like a whole bunch of.....one from the species here!

Also, no scalie suggestions yet, that just had to be addressed.


----------



## Aurali (Nov 13, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Transformer. I know. I know. But still take it into consideration.



You remind me strangely of Pinkuh :/


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Nov 13, 2009)

Aurali said:


> You remind me strangely of Pinkuh :/


 
Who?

Looked them up. I despise Halo.


----------



## Vatz (Nov 24, 2009)

T-101 THAT LOOKS LIKE AN ANTHRO DOG!!!!!


----------



## Vatz (Nov 24, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Who?
> 
> Looked them up. I despise Halo.


 

Dude, Halo is fricking awesome. The only thing that ruins it is all the little kids in multiplayer. Then again, I never play multiplayer Halo anyway. Purely singleplayer, and split-screen when I _do _play multi.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 24, 2009)

Vatz said:


> Dude, Halo is fricking awesome. The only thing that ruins it is all the little kids in multiplayer. Then again, I never play multiplayer Halo anyway. Purely singleplayer, and split-screen when I _do _play multi.



The only thing that ruins Halo is Halo.


----------



## Qoph (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm closing this, but I'll reopen it if Shenzi wants me to.


----------

